# I forgot what my native fruit was...



## piplupx3 (Oct 14, 2014)

Is there any way to find out? This might be a silly question, but I really have no idea if there's a way to check.


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 14, 2014)

Get some perfect fruit of each and see which one grows into a perfect fruit tree?


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 14, 2014)

Well.. you could buy perfect versions of all the fruit and see which one grows into perfect fruit trees when planted.

Edit: whoops i got ninja'd


----------



## Freckles (Oct 14, 2014)

If you've ever traded or sold them, you could check back through your post history and see. Or maybe go through your SD card photos of your town and see if you find any perfect fruit. 

The only other way I'd know of is to plant one of each and see which comes up perfect


----------



## piplupx3 (Oct 14, 2014)

Okay, thank you guys!


----------



## Creamcupp (Oct 14, 2014)

I agree w/ the other posts.
Good luck, & if you are in need of perfect fruits
I have plenty to go around !


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 14, 2014)

If you have a camper, they'll mention your native fruit.


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 14, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> If you have a camper, they'll mention your native fruit.



They will?  I've never had that happen.  Altho I usually don't talk to them a lot unless I want them to move in.  

I was also ninja'd.  I'd just plant them all and see which grows perfect.


----------



## CR33P (Oct 14, 2014)

Easiest way in my opinion is to sell a fruit that you think is native. One of your native fruits will sell at retail for 100 bells. Others will be 500.


----------



## Ayaya (Oct 14, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> They will?  I've never had that happen.  Altho I usually don't talk to them a lot unless I want them to move in.
> 
> I was also ninja'd.  I'd just plant them all and see which grows perfect.



Yep! I have Lolly in my campsite today and the first thing she said to me was how much she wanted some pears, which is my native fruit. Back when I camp reset a lot, they will always mention my native fruit, though I think Lazy villagers will most likely mention it the first time.


----------



## piplupx3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> If you have a camper, they'll mention your native fruit.



Ayaya, now that you mention it.. I do remember one of my previous villagers talking about having one last pear before they leave my town! Thank you so much for reminding me!


----------



## Story (Oct 15, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> If you have a camper, they'll mention your native fruit.


I can confirm that this is true.
My campers always go on about my peaches. Sometimes villagers will mention it as well.


----------



## BreadAndButterfly (Oct 15, 2014)

Mine's oranges and its usually not the fruit Isabelle or your mum give you either. So just think long and hard about it okay?


----------



## Ankhes (Oct 15, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> Yep! I have Lolly in my campsite today and the first thing she said to me was how much she wanted some pears, which is my native fruit. Back when I camp reset a lot, they will always mention my native fruit, though I think Lazy villagers will most likely mention it the first time.



Oh, lazies!  Okay!  I'll look out for them and make sure to play their games, sell my bugs, and exploit them as much as possible.  And they mention the fruit?  Awesome!  I love lazies.  

As much as I've tried to convince campers to move in I never got a dialogue of them mentioning my town fruit.  I think it may be because I had room for them to move in.  

Thank you for the info.  That's really useful.


----------



## TehyaFaye (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah, I've had campers mention town fruit all the time. It gets a little repetitive. XD


----------

